# Can't Get Right 8-6-11



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got in the water a little before daylight. I was glad to see the seas were flat. Our plan was to Jig for Aj's and later in the day look around for some deep drop areas. The aj part worked out. We jigged and caught aj's for most of the day. Even had a couple surprise fish on jigs. One was a nice little blackfin and the the other was a big ole fat Gag. It was hard to let the big un go but we did. The deep dropping part didn't go so good but we did catch a small tile. I need to work at this a bit. It was non stop on the jigs all day.

We gave up and headed home around 5:00. We ended the day with 2 jacks @ 50lbs and 1 that might make 25. We had our limit and a few other fishes to go with it. It was a fun day and a good ride. If we could do something about the heat now we would be in good shape. IT IS HOT!! Can't wait to do it again.









This was a pretty fish and the biggest I have ever caught on a jig. I'm curious if anyone knows, How long does it take for them to get this big? How old?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Joey! That is a monster gag!! I bet that was fun on a jig!! Thanks for the report, jigging is so much fun.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang, i thought the gag we caught this weekend wuz big, not!

nice fish:thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

When they get that big, how do you tell the difference between gags and blacks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> When they get that big, how do you tell the difference between gags and blacks



Thank's

Lyin Too I'm calling it a Gag because it looks just like another big one we caught back in April That I thought was a Black which turned out to be a Gag. Black Belly and All. I could be wrong on the ID. If I am, I'm sure someone will confirm. Either way, it was an beautiful fish to catch on a jig.

Josh it is a lot of fun. I really think I could get on the boat with one jigging rod, a binder full of jigs, and nothing else(for rodNreels) and still have just as much fun.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats a grown one for sure! Thats what i call a all around good trip :thumbup:
Jigging is a Blast and can produce some monster fish...congrats!

You running a 21??


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dailysaw said:


> Thats a grown one for sure! Thats what i call a all around good trip :thumbup:
> Jigging is a Blast and can produce some monster fish...congrats!
> 
> You running a 21??


Thanks Saw. Yeah it's a 21.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that's a monster, I bet it hurt throwing him back.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great trip! Big AJ and a big gag (bucking for copper belly status) a must have been a lot of fun but can wear you out in this heat ! 

Did the Blackfin hit early ? - we use get one every now and then on first jigging drops in the fall


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blackfin was caught somewhere around 2-3pm on the first drop at a spot in 230'.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

maybe this helps with the ID of gags and blacks, that is a fine fish definitely been eating his wheaties


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for that info ATEUPWITIT. I copied the picture with info on it you posted so I can keep it handy on the boat.


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Great Haul!! I tried jigging for some AJ's in about 110ft of water two days ago wih no luck, these drops that your finding on the edge, are they public spots? I'd love to get on some quality AJ's! Is there any way you could PM me some numbers, if so, it would be greatly appreciated! 

Stef


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Thanks for that info ATEUPWITIT. I copied the picture with info on it you posted so I can keep it handy on the boat.


no prob, with all the regs and different grouper species its tough to figure it out sometimes


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

If u don't mind me asking? What kind or type jigs do u use? Not real savvy on all that yet! Would love to give it a try this weekend!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord Joey that thing is a stud!! 

Don't be upset about throwing it back. You brought home plenty of great eating fish, had a good time and caught one hell of a beautiful gag grouper. Catching a big fish of any kind is something to be appreciated, whether you eat him or not!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Stefffish any of the reefs in 180' of water or deeper should have legal Aj's on em. Look for the ones that have some decent relief. The more the better. But that's not to say that the natural stuff like the edge or any rock bottom you find will not have em. Try the marathon we released several legal jacks on it Saturday.

Snatch it Saturday I was jigging a Green knife jig, 200gram.The cheap kind. All I use are the cheap ones. I just can't make myself pay $10-$15 for a jig.

Chris V it made my day. I think I still had a smile on my face Sunday. These fish are amazing to see when they get big.

Thank's every one for all the replies.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, thanks for sharing. That is one fine gag, hopefully he will be there come September 16th for you to catch again. As for the marathon jacket, there are plenty of legal jacks there, just be prepared to weed through the barracudas to get them. Again, great report and nice job


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Stefffish any of the reefs in 180' of water or deeper should have legal Aj's on em. Look for the ones that have some decent relief. The more the better. But that's not to say that the natural stuff like the edge or any rock bottom you find will not have em. Try the marathon we released several legal jacks on it Saturday.
> 
> Snatch it Saturday I was jigging a Green knife jig, 200gram.The cheap kind. All I use are the cheap ones. I just can't make myself pay $10-$15 for a jig.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the input! I'll give it a go Saturday! Hope to give a good report!!:thumbup:


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'm not familiar with the marathon, is it a public spot?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Public Spot. 
Marathon Jacket N29 31.007 W87 34.705


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

